# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] parangon screen shots disapear from winrar thud folder

## yoloswagvv

[hello i have a big problem when i play with turbo hud active in game hud take screen and the captures are not in capture_paragon in winrar so i dont know where the screen shots are and my ssd is full , i uninstall turbo from this data thinking the screen erase in the same time but no,need some help im in D ty per advance  :Frown:

----------


## itsmylife

Paragon captures should be in your TH install folder\capture\* not in capture_paragon in any rar archive.

But you also can disable these paragon capture in your config.xml inside your TH install folder\config\

Open that file with any text editor and search for



```
		<paragon_capture enabled="1" hide_overlay="1" />
```

and change it to



```
		<paragon_capture enabled="0" hide_overlay="0" />
```

Don't forget to save the file.

----------


## knight84

this method isnt working anymore


u need to disable or delate the plugin.


one way for disable it is: 

search for ParagonCapture plugin in your TH/plugins/Default directory and delate or rename it to .txt

or use that code in PluginEnabblerDisabler:

// Disable Paragon Capture
Hud.TogglePlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>(false);

----------

